# deer foot gun rack....



## buck32690 (Nov 26, 2009)

my brother got his 1st deer this mornin...i got the hooves off him and i am wantin to make him a gun rack from the hooves...does anybody know how i would go about doing that?

thanks


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

You have to use foot forms and some kind of preservative...not hard to.
If you decided to do it and need more instructions...just let me know.
http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/catego ... -and-gifts


----------

